

Show HN: My weekend project - Hacker News inside Sublime Text 2 - kaolinite
https://github.com/dotty/HackerNews-SublimeTextPlugin

======
kaolinite
Weekend project - my first Sublime Text 2 plugin. If you have package control
installed, no need to go to the Github page, just search "Hacker News" and you
should be able to find it.

------
numbnuts
Sublime Text 2 isn't too far off from being able to read mail, is it?

How is ST2 plugin development? Is the API stable? Well-documented?

~~~
kaolinite
Maybe an email client could be my next plugin ;-)

It's not the best documented API I've worked with but it's also nowhere near
the worst. There's also a very active IRC channel on Freenode (#sublimetext)
which I found helpful. The API docs are here:
<http://www.sublimetext.com/docs/2/api_reference.html>

I borrowed quite a bit by reading the source of other plugins too (especially
PlainTasks, a very good To Do list tool for Sublime). I think this is pretty
much essential to creating a plugin as there are parts that just aren't
documented very well, or at least I couldn't find it.

Finally, Sublime borrows quite a bit from Textmate. The theme syntax, for
example, is taken from Textmate - so you can always read the documentation for
Textmate's API, which is somewhat better documented.

